# Worried!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Im so worried I was looking at shadows tank and the temp say 82 degrees but it doent feel anywhere near that!



Please help,Kayla


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Whats it feel like? What temp is the room air? More importantly, how is the fish??


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

My house temp is 78 degrees and his tank feels like 72 but shadow is seems to be just fine


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

You must remember that your body temperature is 98.6 or close to that so if his water is 80 degrees or there abouts it is going to feel cool to you. And it should. If his water feels warm to you that means it is warmer than you are and that is much too hot for him. So do not worry and trust that the water is fine as long as he is swimming about and acting fine. He will be fine. If he was too warm he would be at the top of the tank and inactive and pale or at the bottom of the tank in the corner if he were too cold. But remember he needs to sleep too so let him rest tonite and I am betting he will greet you tomorrow as usual.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

oooh Thanks Rose I was worred Now I'm not


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

That is fine. You have had a hard time lately with the loss you had of Bubba but Shadow will be fine. He could even be a little cooler and be fine. He can have his heater turned down a bit tomorrow if it is still reading 82 as he will be better at 80 than at 82. He is a little warm but sometimes during the day with the light on the water will heat up a bit.

You are doing fine just let your little guy rest tonight.

Rose


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

cottoncandy946 said:


> Im so worried I was looking at shadows tank and the temp say 82 degrees but it doent feel anywhere near that!
> 
> 
> 
> Please help,Kayla


I know you treasure your little friend, and worry about its comfort as well as its health, But if you will always seek out Rose when you have a problem or concern, and disregard some of the various other folks like me, who care about your fish, but have too little knowledge about what makes them happy, you can count on her giving you sound, accurate knowledge, to the best of her abilities. I hope you enjoy our Betta section, It was set up by Jarred, especially for folks just like you, and we staffed it with the most caring, Betta expert we could find. (Rose-Chickadee) I Hope your fish is happy and well.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for making me smile


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

ooh I only have a stick on one how do the in tank ones work???


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I use a stick on one and while it may not be the most scientific it is close enough. Just do not let the temperature go above 81 unless Shadow is sick. If you see it is getting too hot just turn the light off and turn the heater down a degree and leave it for the rest of the day. Summer is coming and the tanks can heat up whether they are being heated or not and sometimes our little friends are going to get warm but if that happens we can do a partial water change to help cool them but not too fast. Just a degree or two at a time.

I usually turn my air conditioner on at 80 degrees and turn the heaters down to below 75 for the summer but I realize that you do not have control of your air conditioner so do the best you can by turning the heater down to around 75 or 76 and know that the little guys tank will probably stay above 78 or 80 even then. If it starts to go above 82 then do a little water change with water that feels just comfortably cool to you not cold and not more than about 2 gallons of water in your tank at a time. You can do one water change at any one time and then wait for several hours to see if it took care of the problem. 

Remember the temperature raising and lowering all the time will be harder on him than him getting used to a steady temperature even if it is a bit higher than he wants it.

Try not to worry too much and just enjoy Shadow. 

Rose


----------

